# 2 Step Verification for Crack Flashers



## thecaptain0220 (Jun 7, 2011)

I just enabled 2 step verification for my Google account. I just set everything up but I already see a problem. I flash new things all the time and I assume I will need to use an application specific password to log in during setup. If I'm not near a computer there is no way to generate one. Has anyone dealt with this yet, is there a good way to make this work? Technically I could probably keep the password on the phone but that would defeat the purpose somewhat.


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

nope screwed myself before with that ha.


----------

